# If anyone is interested in cooking or trying filipino food.....



## franzb69 (Mar 25, 2013)

I found a youtube channel that's pretty much has got it down....

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheCooknShare/videos

they also have a site

http://www.filipinocooking.net

just wanted to share..... and maybe help introduce you guys to some food that we have to offer.

of course the channel has lots of other cuisines, but since my country is such a melting pot of a bunch of cultures.... it makes sense to me....

but the majority of their recipes are still filipino food

=D

it's mostly in english, run by an american that's probably married to a filipina


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll check this out, this kind of food isn't available around here....unless I make it


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 25, 2013)

That's great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 25, 2013)

and if there are any other dishes that you guys wanna try that's filipino that isn't listed or on the youtube channel i'll gladly help out and type out the recipe for you guys.

=D


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 26, 2013)

being in the california bay area, we have a great Filipino population. getting good grub and good ingredients is not a problem.

i have never cooked any before. ate plenty, but never DIY.


----------



## kinkoz (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks again for sharing, I enjoyed it.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 27, 2013)

> i have never cooked any before. ate plenty, but never DIY.



might be a good time to learn. easy enough to cook our food.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 30, 2013)

my ex was phillipino and she always made chicken adobo and some other dishes i dont remember. she was a crazy chic but good lord could she cook phillipino food.


----------



## daveb (Mar 30, 2013)

A former watering hole occasionally offered lumpia as a bar snack. Very cheap and tasty with with a dipping sauce that was different, much better, than typical bottled sweet chili sauce. 

I found recipe for wrapper that was crepe like. What I remember was more like a fried spring roll. Any elaboration?


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 30, 2013)

the sauce would probably be equal parts coconut vinegar, soy sauce and chilis.

the wrapper is made from rice flour and water, could also use cornstarch and water.

lumpia has many versions and iterations, the most common would be a vegetarian one that's usually made with mung bean sprouts, onions, garlic and probably some potatoes, another would be made with ground pork, onions and garlic.

which kind did you get to try dave?



> she was a crazy chic



i think crazy women are a commonality in many countries. lol. =D


----------



## daveb (Mar 31, 2013)

The lumpia were not a menu item, only available when the owner's wife made a bunch. I think ground pork and stuff was the usual, not a vegetarian crowd... 

I've seen coconut water and coconut milk, but don't think I've seen coconut vinegar. Does the sauce you described have a sweet component?


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 31, 2013)

sorry had the recipe a bit confused. haven't had breakfast yet. it's already lunch time here. lol. i don't eat breakfast a whole lot. so my brain wasn't working.

here's probably the closest recipe of what you were having:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/lumpia-recipe/index.html

the link i provided also includes a dipping sauce that might be closer to what you were having as well.

you could replace coconut vinegar with white vinegar. the dipping sauce i mentioned is pretty much a universal dipping sauce that we make, aside from other universal dipping sauce that we use that's made with soy sauce, calamansi (philippine lime), and chopped up chilis.


----------



## jazzybadger (Mar 31, 2013)

Subscribed to the Youtube channel and going to be giving some of these recipes a try. Thanks for posting.


----------



## zitangy (Mar 31, 2013)

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/filipino-lumpia-2/

Looks like spring roll. I suppose most Asian cuisine wld have their own version of it. I believe that spring roll skins shld be available in Asian groceries or in large super markets. 

can be a bit tricky if there is pork inside as you do not want to burn the skin just to get the pork cooked. Finished item is supposed to be nice golden brown

IF you are gung ho about making your own skins.. here's a video on it .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=v5GXtPpftDs&NR=1

I am not a filipino but have been around too many filipino ladies... I only like their adobo.. if you know what I mean.

have fun

rgds
d


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 31, 2013)

yes it is our version of spring rolls. we have different kinds as well. we have deep fried ones, uncooked ones, vegetarian versions, etc.

as my country is thousands upon thousands of islands, our cuisine vary region by region. dialects vary as well. but pretty much the one language that's used by most in my country is tagalog / pilipino and of course, english (supposed to be our second language, but then educational constraints does put a hurdle on that)

i don't like eating adobo, having eaten filipino food all my life, i've found a dislike for certain dishes. lol.

the rice paper video is pretty spot on. we don't normally make it homemade since we can buy premade stuff. but the local market still sells the freshly made stuff here.


----------

